# Longboy's "EASY TEE" Stirling engine.



## Longboy (May 28, 2013)

The T- framed Gamma type Stirling engine with short straight air passages and straight back piston connections to the flywheel a popular configuration for 1st timers and seasoned builders as well. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tQPVVhUuqU[/ame]


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 28, 2013)

This is fantastic!  Very nice runner too!

I noticed your displacer piston does not quite fill up the displacer cylinder like most Stirlings.  Is this intentional for a purpose or is this an example of how forgiving the Stirling design is?


----------



## Longboy (May 28, 2013)

Ya theres a good half inch in front of the displacer at up stroke. By the book the cyl. is too long! The engine doesn't care about book builds.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 28, 2013)

Longboy---Ya done good!!! That's a sweet engine.---Brian


----------

